# Winter Preparation



## snjm (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all, 
The next winter will be my first and family in Canada... wife and two daughters 7 and 3 years.. I knew that winter from Nov. to March is too cold with heavy snowing and no sun at all which is hard weather for coming from a hot sunny country .. 

Kindly advice what cloths or anyother thing I would take into consideration to enjoy the first winter in Canada...  I am looking forward to it but wanna be well prepared for all circumstances and not to surprise my family with a severe climate that we are not prepared for ... 
Clothing , boots, snow handling , do we sometimes need to stock food as per storms and etc .. should we handle for a parking for the car to avoid snow ? I need to hear ur exciting experiences and talk about it with all newcomers who will have their first 2011 winter in GTA...


Thanks ....


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

snjm said:


> Hi all,
> The next winter will be my first and family in Canada... wife and two daughters 7 and 3 years.. I knew that winter from Nov. to March is too cold with heavy snowing and no sun at all which is hard weather for coming from a hot sunny country ..
> 
> Kindly advice what cloths or anyother thing I would take into consideration to enjoy the first winter in Canada...  I am looking forward to it but wanna be well prepared for all circumstances and not to surprise my family with a severe climate that we are not prepared for ...
> ...


Canada is one of the most modern, civilized countries in the world. Winters in the Toronto area are nothing as severe as in most other parts of the country, west coast excepted. Many winter days, while cold, are bright and sunny with clear blue skies. Winter clothing is available in many outlets and priced from low to high. You do not need to stock food. You won't be living in the far north. All the roads/highways are cleared within 5-10 hours of a heavy snowfall or sooner. The country is well equipped to deal with snow and cold weather. There are many thousands of your countrymen living in the GTA and they handle the winter just fine. I don't understand your comment about parking but all apartments come with parking spaces for residents, often inside/underground.


----------

